

6 New Space startups to watch in Bay Area as sector tops record funding - kartikkumar
http://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/blog/techflash/2015/06/6-new-space-startup-to-watch-in-bay-area-as-sector.html

======
DrScump
Am I blind, or does this article only name _two_ of these companies?

And is "click" that difficult to spell correctly? Really?

